# Union vs. non union



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

I live in FL where unions mean little to nothing. I have always wanted to move up north for a change of scenery. I know there are plumbing aspects that are different up north than down south including unions. Can someone explain the difference in union and non union plumbing where unions are stronger? I'm leaning towards PA if that helps any. THANKS!:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hopefully since we are so close to Thanksgiving, this won't blow up too bad.


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Union vs Non-union*

Look, Plumbing is plumbing. Do the codes vary and installation practices. Of course they do. But I would assume you are asking about wages, retirement and hierarchy of how organized labor works?

Thanks,
R


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Hopefully since we are so close to Thanksgiving, this won't blow up too bad.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

UA25 said:


> Look, Plumbing is plumbing. Do the codes vary and installation practices. Of course they do. But I would assume you are asking about wages, retirement and hierarchy of how organized labor works?


Negative. I heard a while ago that there was animosity between union and non union up north.. I'm not sure how true that is, that is why I am posting. Also if there are ANY other differences, both good and bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

trwiley85 said:


> Negative. I heard a while ago that there was animosity between union and non union up north.. I'm not sure how true that is, that is why I am posting. Also if there are ANY other differences, both good and bad. :thumbsup:


It's all in who you know.


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Union*



504Plumber said:


> It's all in who you know.



But all union issues aside isn't that how life works? 

Animosty between union and non-union? I believe there probaly always will be. But I have worked side by side with non-union hands who are very skilled at what they do. And I treat them with the same respect I would anyone else.

Advantages to being union: Wages, benefits and training are typically better. 
The ability if work is slow in your area to travel to other areas to work so you can still earn money and maintain your insurance. 

Thanks,
R


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are there any advantages to stay non union up there?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

In central NY the union is practically nonexistent. There is one union shop in my area. And they have priced themselves out of the market


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

trwiley85 said:


> I live in FL where unions mean little to nothing. I have always wanted to move up north for a change of scenery. I know there are plumbing aspects that are different up north than down south including unions. Can someone explain the difference in union and non union plumbing where unions are stronger? I'm leaning towards PA if that helps any. THANKS!:thumbup:


 HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!! Just so you know, This is Arguably the most touchy subject on PZ. Okay, here goes: There are pros and cons, just like anything else in life. I have been on both sides of the fence. I have been union (UA190) and non-union. I am now a 'mom n pop' style shop owner. When I was union, I worked on a TON of new construction and commercial jobs. I received excellent training for the most part and made great $$ and had the chance to work on projects that most non-union shops do not (least here, that is). Either way, it's up to you to find out what you like. But I must tell you that you're not going to just waltz into a shop or the union hall and walk out with a union job.

In my area, we sort of have an unofficial 'Pact' with the union shops. They focus on the new construction residential/commercial jobs, and we focus on the Service work, and Remod jobs.

Hvac, boilers and mechanical are every man for themselves.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And here I thought T& M vs. Flat Rate was the most touchy debate.


----------



## satxplumber (Nov 30, 2013)

trwiley85 said:


> I live in FL where unions mean little to nothing. I have always wanted to move up north for a change of scenery. I know there are plumbing aspects that are different up north than down south including unions. Can someone explain the difference in union and non union plumbing where unions are stronger? I'm leaning towards PA if that helps any. THANKS!:thumbup:


 im in a union in south texas the apprenticeship training is damn good but its the good ol boy system down here, the wages are good if you can work all year but constant layoffs are tough its not all roses in the union but when theres enough work for all of us damn life is good


----------

